# housebreak question



## linnil (Jul 3, 2011)

Doudou has been with us for one week now. He’s a 9.5 wk old standard poodle. He’s doing well in the housebreak training. However, he did have two incidents. One was that we didn’t take him out for about 1.75 hrs and he peed on the floor, that was the 4th day he joined our family. The second one being this morning, he finished breakfast right after he woke up and before I was able to take him outdoors, he can’t hold it and peed on the floor.

I was wondering how long does it usually take for a puppy to housebreak, especially for a standard poodle. I heard that they are one of the faster ones to housebreak. But how can I make sure he’s good. When he’s out of the crate and playing indoors, he won’t pee inside for at least two hours after he went potty outside. And when I take him out, he’ll do the potty thing very well. I thought he’s good. Until this morning. 

How can I know…


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like he is doing great. I would strongly suggest before you feed the dog as soon as he wakes up take him outside. As for the first accident it was only 15 minutes before the 2 hours were up. As a puppy he just can't hold it as long. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## RBMishka (Jul 5, 2011)

I take mine out FIRST thing in the morning-and its a good thing I dont have neighbors cuz I KNOW I look rough! LOL Then we come in and do breakfast and then we go back out. Also when they are real young like he is I will carry them out in the morning. Its really hard for them to wait very long once they wake up. Just imagine you wake up from sleeping and you have to eat and get dressed all BEFORE you go potty in the morning.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I found my poodle very easy to housetrain. He was rock solid by 15 weeks (we got him at 12 weeks). In the first few weeks, esp at Doudou's age, you have to be super vigilant and prepared to take the puppy out very often. Things that trigger elimination in puppies are:

- Waking up (in the morning or from a nap)
- Playing
- Eating
- Excitement of any sort

If you ensure the puppy gets out right after waking up, right after a meal, right after a play session, you'll be well on your way. At that age, I would get him out every hour. 9 week old pups don't have any physical bladder control, so the more opportunities he gets to build good habits (peeing outside) rather than bad ones, the better foundation he'll have for reliable housetraining. And praise, praise, praise for eliminating outside!

Good luck!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, Olie was 90% potty trained around 4 months. However he was not 100% until he was 6-8 months. There were a few accidents here and there.


----------

